# chutar la pelota



## mary b

Hola:
¿"Chutar la pelota" es una expresión idiomática de Colombia? Aparte del sentido literal ¿qué más significa?

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Por aquí es normal la expresión con las definiciones que dice el DRAE:

*chutar**.*(Del ingl. _to shoot_, tirar, disparar).
*1. *intr. En el fútbol, lanzar fuertemente el balón con el pie, normalmente hacia la meta contraria.
*2. *prnl. jerg. Inyectarse droga.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Saludos_


----------



## Tronador

También suele decirse "shotear", derivado del mismo verbo inglés. Te recomiendo que no uses ninguna de las dos porque suenan horrible, derivan innecesariamente de un término inglés, no amplían ni ajustan un significado y sobre todo porque la lengua española ya tiene "patear" para referirse a esa acción en relación con una pelota.


----------



## Colchonero

Sólo por precisión, _patear _es usual en América Latina; en España no, se dice _chutar_.

(¿Shotear?)


----------



## oa2169

Definitivamente "chutar" no es de uso frecuente en Colombia. "Patear", sí.

(Hablando de fútbol, claro está).

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

Colchonero said:


> Sólo por precisión, _patear _es usual en América Latina; en España no, se dice _chutar_.
> 
> (¿Shotear?)



¿Se podría decir en España _disparar_?

¡Qué curioso! Si me dicen que alguien _pateó _el balón, pensaría que se puso a 'pisarlo' repetida y fuertemente, con rabia.


----------



## Aviador

En Chile se usa la variante _chutear:
chuteo
chuteas
chutea
_etc.


----------



## Vampiro

Eso es de la época del "Sapo" Livingstone, Aviador.

Ahora se patea, se dispara, y algunas variantes más.
_


----------



## Erreconerre

mary b said:


> Hola:
> ¿"Chutar la pelota" es una expresión idiomática de Colombia? Aparte del sentido literal ¿qué más significa?
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda


Me parece (no sé mucho de fútbol) que los cronistas deportivos mexicanos llaman un "zambombazo" a una pelota golpeada con mucha fuerza, y un "tiritititito" a una pelota golpeada con poco fuerza. Por lo que leo, todas las opciones son mejores que las nuestras.


----------



## Aviador

Vampiro said:


> Eso es de la época del "Sapo" Livingstone, Aviador.
> 
> Ahora se patea, se dispara, y algunas variantes más.
> _


No me digas, Vampi, que mis *"chuteadores" de toda la vida ahora también tienen nombres "modernos" .

*Calzado de fútbol.


----------



## Vampiro

Aviador said:


> No me digas, Vampi, que mis *"chuteadores" de toda la vida ahora también tienen nombres "modernos" .
> 
> *Calzado de fútbol.


Eso todavía se escucha en el barrio, muy de cuando en vez.

_


----------



## Aviador

Ja, eso de "mis chuteadores de toda la vida" era sólo un decir. La verdad es que no me los calzo desde la época de la universidad, cuando era, como dirían los comentaristas deportivos ahora, "un volante interesante". Creo que ahora no duraría en el campo el tiempo suficiente ni para decir "chuteado...".
Ahora que lo pienso mejor, otro término que he oído aquí es "botines".


----------



## Duometri

Pinairun said:


> ¿Se podría decir en España _disparar_?
> 
> ¡Qué curioso! Si me dicen que alguien _pateó _el balón, pensaría que se puso a 'pisarlo' repetida y fuertemente, con rabia.



"Disparar" nunca lo he oído. Sí he oído "lanzar/chutar/dar un disparo", o hablar de "un disparo fortísimo...". En cualquier caso, yo no tomaría la jerga de los periodistas deportivos como referente.


----------



## germanbz

Duometri said:


> "Disparar" nunca lo he oído. Sí he oído "lanzar/chutar/dar un disparo", o hablar de "un disparo fortísimo...". En cualquier caso, yo no tomaría la jerga de los periodistas deportivos como referente.



"disparar a puerta" es una expresión bastante común en el periodismo deportivo. Y chutar es un verbo absolutamente asumido en España.


----------



## chileno

Aviador said:


> En Chile se usa la variante _chutear:
> chuteo
> chuteas
> chutea
> _etc.





Vampiro said:


> Eso es de la época del "Sapo" Livingstone, Aviador.
> 
> Ahora se patea, se dispara, y algunas variantes más.
> _



Yo estoy de acuerdo con Aviador... 

¿Cuáles serían las variantes de ahora?


----------



## Vampiro

chileno said:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo con Aviador...
> 
> ¿Cuáles serían las variantes de ahora?


Tirar, patear, disparar (esta última es más de periodistas deportivos)...
A los únicos que les escucho "chutear" es a los abuelos, cuando les enseñan a jugar a la pelota a los nietos en el parque.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

No tienen uso en Uruguay ni chutar ni chutear, ni oral ni escrito. Disparan y patean.


----------



## oa2169

Repasemos la pregunta inicial que originó la discusión (Mary B.)

_*Hola:
¿"Chutar la pelota" es una expresión idiomática de Colombia? Aparte del sentido literal ¿qué más significa?*_

Me parece que falta responder la segunda parte, pues la primera parte ya se respondió "no es de uso frecuente en Colombia".

Saludos.


----------



## mary b

Gracias por sus respuestas pero ¿qué más puede significar aparte del sentido literal? En una conversación entre otras cosas un usuario indignado dice:
"....antes de poder comenzar cualquier tramite estoy obligado a dar mis datos al recepcionista, la secretaria, el auxiliar que pone a escuchar musiquita mientras piensa que le chuta la pelota y luego repetirle la historia al analista de ventas, a la analista de quejas y reclamos..."


----------



## cbrena

A mí me parece que estás hablando más bien de* pasar la pelota*, de pasar la tarea a otro, que de chutar una pelota. ¿Puede ser ese el sentido figurado al que te refieres?


----------



## mary b

mary b said:


> Gracias por sus respuestas pero ¿qué más puede significar aparte del sentido literal? En una conversación entre otras cosas un usuario indignado dice:
> "....antes de poder comenzar cualquier tramite estoy obligado a dar mis datos al recepcionista, la secretaria, el auxiliar que pone a escuchar musiquita mientras piensa que le chuta la pelota y luego repetirle la historia al analista de ventas, a la analista de quejas y reclamos..."



Puede ser...


----------



## germanbz

mary b said:


> Gracias por sus respuestas pero ¿qué más puede significar aparte del sentido literal? En una conversación entre otras cosas un usuario indignado dice:
> "....antes de poder comenzar cualquier tramite estoy obligado a dar mis datos al recepcionista, la secretaria, el auxiliar que pone a escuchar musiquita mientras piensa *que *le chuta la pelota y luego repetirle la historia al analista de ventas, a la analista de quejas y reclamos..."



Me confundía un poco el texto, y me he permitido copiarlo y buscarlo en internet, a ver si estaba literalmente copiado y he encontrado una pequeña diferencia que creo lo aclara.

http://fwds.gathacol.net/ojo-por-ojo-se-siente-un-fresquito/

_Vea  Marcela, cada vez que yo llamo a Comcel, antes de poder comenzar  cualquier trámite, estoy obligado a dar mis datos a la recepcionista, la  secretaria, el auxiliar que me pone a escuchar musiquita mientras  piensa *a quién* le chuta la pelota, luego repetirle la historia al  analista de ventas, al analista de quejas y reclamos, al analista de  solicitudes nuevas, al de solicitudes viejas, al de solicitudes no  atendidas, al de solicitudes ya atendidas y al analista nuevo que apenas  están entrenando y no tiene ni idea de qué le estoy preguntado ………. así  que sí usted quiere hablar conmigo tendrá que identificarse. _

En el texto que he encontrado, al decir "a quién" queda claro que se refiere a que piensa a quien le va a pasar el recado o el problema para desentenderse él. (En España se suele usar la expresión "pasar la pelota", "pasar el muerto" y algunas otras). Pero en el texto de tu último mensaje, al escribir: "mientras piensa que le pasa la pelota" podía confundirse con un estado de despiste o ensoñación, como si estuviera despistado imaginando o soñando despierto con un partido de fútbol.


----------



## jorgema

"Pasarle, echarle, mandarle, la pelota a alguien" quiere decir librarse de un problema endilgándoselo a otro. Y al pobre tipo del texto lo están_ peloteando_ (por lo menos así lo diríamos en mi país); es decir, él es la pelota que todo el mundo se pasa y con la cual nadie se quiere quedar.


----------



## oa2169

jorgema said:


> "Pasarle, echarle, mandarle, la pelota a alguien" quiere decir librarse de un problema endilgándoselo a otro. Y al pobre tipo del texto lo están_ peloteando_ (por lo menos así lo diríamos en mi país); es decir, él es la pelota que todo el mundo se pasa y con la cual nadie se quiere quedar.



Estos significados también se les da a esas expresiones por estos lados.

Un saludo.


----------



## chileno

Vampiro said:


> Tirar, patear, disparar (esta última es más de periodistas deportivos)...
> A los únicos que les escucho "chutear" es a los abuelos, cuando les enseñan a jugar a la pelota a los nietos en el parque.
> _



No te digo. Si lo único que me falta es un nieto...


----------



## jorgema

Por cierto, olvidaba decir que en el lenguaje futbolístico de mi país *chutar *es prácticamente desconocido. Lo usual es patear; tirar y disparar también son de uso frecuente.


----------



## chileno

jorgema said:


> Por cierto, olvidaba decir que en el lenguaje futbolístico de mi país *chutar *es prácticamente desconocido. Lo usual es patear; tirar y disparar también son de uso frecuente.



Tiene que ver con la edad, o siempre se ha dicho así?


----------



## jorgema

chileno said:


> Tiene que ver con la edad, o siempre se ha dicho así?



Voy por los cuarenta y no recuerdo otra que *patear*; es la que usábamos los chicos de esa época, la que usaban nuestros padres, y la que más se escuchaba en las transmisiones deportivas (claro que en éstas, corría junto con _tirar _y _disparar_). _Chutar _más bien se escucha ahora en las transmisiones extranjeras, y no faltará algún reportero o locutor local que la haya adoptado en su vocabulario.


----------



## Vampiro

Aviador said:


> No me digas, Vampi, que mis *"chuteadores" de toda la vida ahora también tienen nombres "modernos" .
> 
> *Calzado de fútbol.





chileno said:


> No te digo. Si lo único que me falta es un nieto...


Lo justo es justo: le pregunté a algunos "lolos" más jovenes que yo (jé, como treinta años más jóvenes) respecto del uso de "chutear".
_De repente_, sería la expresión que resume lo que me dijeron, o sea, muy de vez en cuando, pero lo dicen.
Saludos.
_


----------



## chileno

jorgema said:


> Voy por los cuarenta y no recuerdo otra que *patear*; es la que usábamos los chicos de esa época, la que usaban nuestros padres, y la que más se escuchaba en las transmisiones deportivas (claro que en éstas, corría junto con _tirar _y _disparar_). _Chutar _más bien se escucha ahora en las transmisiones extranjeras, y no faltará algún reportero o locutor local que la haya adoptado en su vocabulario.



Está claro entonces, en Perú no se usa la palabrita esa.



Vampiro said:


> Lo justo es justo: le pregunté a algunos "lolos" más jovenes que yo (jé, como treinta años más jóvenes) respecto del uso de "chutear".
> _De repente_, sería la expresión que resume lo que me dijeron, o sea, muy de vez en cuando, pero lo dicen.
> Saludos.
> _



Más claro que el agua.


----------



## jmx

Aunque no responde a la pregunta inicial, me gustaría mencionar que "chutar" tiene en España significados figurados que el DRAE no recoge. Básicamente el de 'funcionar, ir bien'.


----------



## cbrena

> _Vea  Marcela, cada vez que yo llamo a Comcel, antes de poder comenzar  cualquier trámite, estoy obligado a dar mis datos a la recepcionista, la  secretaria, el auxiliar que me pone a escuchar musiquita mientras  piensa *a quién* le chuta la pelota, luego repetirle la historia al  analista de ventas, al analista de quejas y reclamos, al analista de  solicitudes nuevas, al de solicitudes viejas, al de solicitudes no  atendidas, al de solicitudes ya atendidas y al analista nuevo que apenas  están entrenando y no tiene ni idea de qué le estoy preguntado ………. así  que si usted quiere hablar conmigo tendrá que identificarse._


El contexto es una llamada telefónica en la que le van pasando de unos a otros. Tiene que repetir los mismos datos una y otra vez, le dejan en espera al teléfono (con las consabidas musiquitas de fondo), le pasan con otro empleado: entre esos empleados se van* pasando la pelota *de unos a otros y nadie le soluciona el problema por el que llamó. Finalmente decide tomar esa postura él mismo, y en una llamada de esa compañía que él recibe, decide ser él el que empieza a exigir que se identifiquen.

No hay como tener el contexto completo (el chiste completo en este caso) para evitar divagaciones.  Pero nos hemos jugado unos partiditos de futbol: hemos chutado, pateado, lanzado, regateado y pasado pelotas...

El sentido figurado es pasar la bola, pasar la pelota, endilgar el marrón, pasar la papeleta, eludir el trabajo, etc. Es un _"Vuelva usted mañana" _pero telefónico.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

"Pasarse la pelota" tiene aquí el mismo sentido figurado. En las instituciones públicas de mi país es deporte de interés nacional. Y en varias privadas, también.


----------



## duvija

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> "Pasarse la pelota" tiene aquí el mismo sentido figurado. En las instituciones públicas de mi país es deporte de interés nacional. Y en varias privadas, también.




De acuerdo.


----------

